# 72 gallon bowfront.



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

This is my new 72 gallon bowfront (not really planted yet..). No idea what I am going to put in it yet.. maybe darts... maybe treefrogs..maybe an amazon tree boa. Can't decide! Took a few quick snapshots.. I think this one will be nice.









A sideview, I caulked the sides in an oval shape to match the bowfront style.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

love that rock work.

i would suggest adding some branches in there before you add more plants. That will make the entire tank usable.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice rock work!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Lovin the rock work!!
very nice
Awesome big tank


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks.. It is carved closed-cell foam, with a couple of coats of thinset mortar, and a little acrylic paint. It took a while to get the pH down.. but I am hoping it will be worth it. Regarding more branches. There is only one in there now, but I will have some more with epiphytes as well (especially if I end up putting a snake in). I am still not sure what to put in it.. any ideas?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooooooh, I love that!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

First, nice tank! Great size, and great rock work. I'm working on some right now for a drip wall...

I'd plant the thing full and put in either a group of leucs (yeah i know basic, but sooooo cool) or a group of galacts!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I was thinking maybe a bunch of imitators


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great...would be even better with some darts in there


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

put couple plants in, and a couple of branches.



















Philodendron 'purple painted lady'









Philodendron 'Florida Beauty'









Philodendron 'Black Emerald'









I repainted the plastic trim from the common light wood colour to a blue hammered metal finish.










Thanks for all the positive feedback! Now if I could only decide what to put in there!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

More Plants + Leaf Litter + Imitators = Epic
More Plants + Leaf Litter + Leucs = Epic
More Plants + Leaf Litter + Galacts/Tincs/any other frog = Epic


Really has the potential to be one of those epic tanks, just need a lot of leaf litter, or moss or whatever, plants, and frogs lol... I'd think that with the lay out you have you may choose a more terrestrial frog, may even mints? But if there is anything I think most of us have learned, is that no matter what, the frogs will use all the space you give em.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks.. moss and leaf litter will come after I have chosen what to put in it. I need build the lid and order some plants as well.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Lookin good! lookin good!!

I agree, it will be soo epic with moss, plants, and leaflitter!!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I installed this bowfront viv at a pediatrics clinic in Madison.. 
Junglemakers| Facebook


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i like how u painted the trim. Gives it a more contemporary look i think. I may have to try that sometime. nice tank too


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I really like the corner bow fronts, I have two of the size up from this one the 92 gallon bow fronts.


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I will post more when it grows in a little and I put frogs in.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I would choose leucs, since this viv has nice floor space as well as vertical space it seems they would get great use out of all of it!!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Phyllobates Terribilis (mints would contrast your tank best IMO) because:

A) They are very aesthetic, bold, active, pretty much fearless as far as dart frogs go. Super cool call to boot.

B) They are one of, if not the largest, frogs in the hobby and would compliment your large tank very well


Only if I had the space ...


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with MD_Frogger- terribilis would be awesome, though leucs or azureus would also be cool


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking tank.....Go with darts....Don't waste that on a snake that won't use it all or treefrogs that are mostly nocturnal. A group of darts would look great in there and use all the space and the movement of the frogs would make the tank even more eye catching.....


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

How many mints do you think would be appropriate for this tank size?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well mints are big frogs so I would say 4-5 or maybe 6.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great! 
I'm still saying a group of large terrestrial frogs would be epic.


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

NICE VIVARIUM. Hope your animal that you put in that viv likes it!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Wallace Grover said:


> How many mints do you think would be appropriate for this tank size?


Check with Chris, screen nameTuckinrim8, he has his group in a very nice 75 gallon. I've never kept them before but as adult frogs go I'd guess 4-5.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I am going to go with Azureus... It is in a peds clinic and the kids will love blue frogs. I am thinking three... perhaps 4 juveniles. We will see.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Update: I have a few frogs in here. It is a mixed setup (relax, they are froglets, are not going to breed, and it is a display tank). I have an azureus tinc, an auratus, and a leuc. They have been in the tank for over a month and are doing well. The leuc stays around the top. The tinc and auratus hang out in the bottom area. Here is a pic of the setup as of three weeks ago.


----------

